# Pigeon update, juvenile geese and flickers



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Apologies in advance for the cross posting, but I don't know how many of us feral pigeon folk make it over to the "Other Birds" section, which is where I orginally posted this. Thank you all again for your help, advice, generosity and words of wisdom as we learned about (and still are learning) about pigeon-dom in taking in Prospero and Persephone. And a most special thanks to Feral Pigeon. You rock! (We were told by Daryl that the woodpeckers were, in fact, flickers)

Hi, all... Been a while since we've posted, but we've certainly been lurking and keeping up on the posts. Anyway, please see the link below for some pictures of goslings and juvenile woodpeckers taken over the 4th of July holiday at our family's mountain cabin. The woodpeckers, as you can see, most happily made a nest in our cabin itself!  We counted four, in all, I believe -- two colored guys, maybe the boys?, and two not-so-colored ones. They flew the coop for good two days after these photos were taken. Next step? Board up the hole in our wall! Sorry the ones of the mama and the little brown one are blurry.  The goslings were very cute; watching the little guys try to nobly flap their wing stubs was droll indeed. And, of course, what would a photo album be without an update of the two squabs we had to take in in late April. Prospero & Persephone will be three months on July 19. The first photo titled P, and those labeled P3 and P4 were taken today. The others were taken in early and mid June. Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as we did! Birds, and especially pigeons, are such amazing creatures! 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/minim...album?.dir=23a2


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi MM AGAIN, 

Not all of us make it over to the "other birds" forum, but I think that the posts still attract attention when people search the new posts. The thing is that most here are pigeon people and may not have any input on other birds or know what to say (I'm just guessing). 

Your flickers are beautiful and Daryl was right, they are Red Shafted Flickers. Where I live we have Yellow shafted Flickers and I have two that hang around my house at times. Very striking birds and quite shy (these ones here anyways).Very similar looking sub-species of each other


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanks MiniMonkeys*

...for your generous complement. P&P look very content in their home, admiring
themselves in the mirror and sunbathing on your sofa! Very handsome birds indeed. You've done such a wonderful job raising these two even tho there are ongoing battles over ATM card and who gets the keys to the car  . I loved your other pics, but that woodpecker is too much. Thanks for sharing your vacation photos, and hope you made it over to Lucky Dog for a peek @ the loft there.

fp


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, FP, for the kind words. It's certainly been a bit of an adventure. As for battling over the ATM card and keys to the car, we've settled on a solution of thumb-wrestling. But even though our guys don't have thumbs, they pretty much seem to run the show sometimes, you know? We're erranding today and will aim to stop by Lucky Dog and check out their loft.

MMs.


----------

